# Avatar: Cliff Curtis übernimmt Hauptrolle in allen vier Sequels



## Kira345 (10. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: Cliff Curtis übernimmt Hauptrolle in allen vier Sequels* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar: Cliff Curtis übernimmt Hauptrolle in allen vier Sequels*


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2017)

Ich bin vorsichtig. Ob sich aus dem Szenario wirklich insgesamt 5 Filme sinnvoll umsetzen lassen bleibt abzuwarten. 

Diese massive Vorplanerei bereitet mir schon echte Kopfschmerzen. Erst einmal sollte Teil 2 beweisen, daß der Film einen Sinn ergibt. Danach kann man über Teil 3 reden und dann eventuell über folgende....


----------



## Gemar (10. Mai 2017)

Alles klar, das wird waschechter Murks!
Avatar hat genau 1x funktioniert, jetzt wird einfach nochmal abgemolken was das Zeug hält.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2017)

Würde ich nicht so vorschnell sagen. Auch wenn ich Dir auf dem ersten Blick tendenziell Recht gebe.  

Aber erst einmal müßte Teil 2 seine Existenzberechtigung nachweisen um überhaupt über weitere Verfilmungen nachzudenken. So wirkt das für mich nur wie eine laufende Melkmaschine. Auch wenn Cameron sich für die Entscheidung länger Zeit gelassen hat.

Ob das Setting mehr hergibt als Teil 1 wird man sehen müssen. Aber jetzt schon von Teil 2 - 5 reden macht mich ehrlich gesagt sprachlos.

Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als denkt Cameron über ein Remake von Titanic nach. Ist imho ebenfalls überflüssig. Aber zutrauen würde ich es den Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Weissbier242 (10. Mai 2017)

Die Aussage von damals war doch, das Avatar eigentlich von Anfang an auf 3 Teile ausgelegt war. Warum die jetzt erst so spät was machen, versteh Ich nicht so recht.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2017)

> Am bekanntesten ist Curtis wohl für seine Rolle des Travis Manawa in der Horror-Serie "Fear the Walking Dead".


... ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst:

_"Der Hauptprotagonist der Serie spielt sich selbst als Holzklotz, der zwischen seiner Ex und seiner aktuellen Frau und den [...] Kindern dumm rumsteht und charismatisch gesehen langweilt wie eine leere Chipstüte. Eine Chipstüte könnte man allerdings durch lautstarkes Zerknittern wenigstens noch benutzen, um Zombies anzulocken, aber er ist so uninteressant, daß nicht mal die Untoten was von ihm wissen wollen. [...]"_​
Und dieser Schauspieler Imitator soll jetzt 4 abendfüllende Spielfilme als Hauptdarsteller tragen?  

"Mama, ich seh scheiße aus." - "Ja, mein Liebling. Aber es kommt im Leben ja auch auf die inneren Werte an."
"Aber Mama, Mama, ich hab auch kein Charisma." - "Das stimmt, aber du kannst so tun, als ob."
"Aber Mama, Mama, Mamamamamamamama - ich kann doch auch nicht schauspielern." - "Das weiß ich doch. Das macht aber gar nichts, du kannst ja genauso gut Autoverkäufer werden."
"Aber ich will doch so gerne mit den Schlümpfen im Wald Indianer spielen" - "Ach hier schau mal, da gibt's einen Film, bei dem die Schauspieler alle digital nachgemalt werden. Das wär doch was für dich. Vielleicht sieht es dann zum Schluß sogar so aus, als ob du ein gutaussehender Schauspieler mit Charisma wärst."

Vertrauen auch sie jetzt auf CGI! CGI ergänzt nicht vorhandene Eigenschaften und katapultiert ihre Außenwirkung in schwindelerregende Höhen (mit Nieten bei jedem 7. Charakterkonzept).​


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2017)

Wir haben ja noch andere Disneyfilme, deren Geschichte wir im Avatar Universum nacherzählen können!


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Die Aussage von damals war doch, das Avatar eigentlich von Anfang an auf 3 Teile ausgelegt war. Warum die jetzt erst so spät was machen, versteh Ich nicht so recht.


Im Idealfall, weil die künstlerische Vision noch nicht fertig war. Sprich: sich zB beim Schreiben des Drehbuchs herausgestellt hat, daß das viel zu viel Material für nur 2 weitere Filme wird, so daß man a) schätzen mußte, wie viele FIlme das denn werden müssen, b) entsprechende Studio/Investoren Verhandlungen, c) Schauspieler finden, die sich für denselben Zeitrahmen für 5 Filme verpflichten ...

Finanzielle Hauptintentionen wie "Das Ausschlachten der Marke" sehe ich da nicht, denn Avatar 2 wird so oder so ein Erfolg - alleine schon, weil es Teil 2 des Films ist, der den letzten 3D Boom losgetreten hat. Und wie schon richtig gesagt wurde: erst nach Teil 2 läßt sich sagen, ob die Geschichte genug Stoff hat, um einen Fünfteiler sinnvoll mit Inhalt zu füllen. Unter finanziellen Gesichtspunkten sind 4 Filme ein zu hohes Risiko, da würde man eher auf der Schiene "Teil 2+3 und bei Erfolg eine Option auf 2 weitere Filme" fahren.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2017)

Ich sag ja Teil 2 ok. Aber jetzt schon von 4 weiteren Teilen schwadronieren ? Ich weiß nicht. Hoffentlich erscheinen die Teile auch in 3D. 

Übrigens warte ich immer noch auf einen Release der Extended-Cut in 3D. Die gabs damals nur als Promotion für Panasonic. Die anderen Kunden haben in die Röhre geschaut. Da gibts nur die 2D-Fassung als Extended und die 3D gabs nur als Kinoversion.

Und für die anderen Teile hoffe/erwarte ich schlichtweg eine 3D-Umsetzung.


----------



## UltimaFan (10. Mai 2017)

Dann stirbt Travis wohl in Fear the Walking Dead oder die Serie wird eingestellt...


----------



## MichaelG (10. Mai 2017)

Ich muß ehrlich sagen ich hab mir Staffel 1  von Fear TWD angeschaut und mich hat die Serie nicht abgeholt. Aber ich bin auch vom Zombie-Setting mittlerweile komplett übersättigt.

Das einzige was mir noch gefällt sind so Persiflagen wie Shaun of the Dead.

Selbst meine frühere Lieblingsserie TWD ist bei mir mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt der mich nur noch nervt. Ich bezweifle fast, daß ich mir weitere Staffeln der Serie kaufen werde. Und ich habe bislang alle erschienenen. Davon sogar Staffel 3 als US-Limited-Ausgabe mit Zombiekopf und Schraubenzieher im Auge.

Die Göre Carl z.B. geht mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. Daß der noch Luft atmen kann ist belastend. Hatte bei jeder Folge gehofft, daß man den endlich rausschreibt.

Storytechnisch bewegt man sich seit 3-4 Staffeln fast ausschließlich im Kreis. Finden einer sicheren Unterkunft, neue Charaktere tauchen auf, hauen Ricks Truppe einen vor die Nüsse, Rick schlägt zurück, Unterkunft wird unsicher - Weiterziehen. Und Negan ist auch irgendwie meh. Startete als Badass gut aber mittlerweile ? Oder meine Erwartungen sind zu hoch. Kann auch sein.

Dazu mittlerweile auch Charaktere in Ricks Truppe die mich nicht abholen sondern einfach nur noch nerven. Vollhonks und Pfeifen. Und die wirklich guten Charaktere bzw. Charaktere mit Charisma (Andrea, Abraham, Glenn, Darylls Bruder, The Governeur, Hershel und wie sie alle heißen) läßt man reihenweise über die Klinge springen. Und die nervigen Idioten überleben die ganze Zeit mit einem riesengroßen Haufen Glück.

Einzig Rick, Daryll und Meg sind noch Charaktere die mir einigermaßen zusagen. Aber irgendwie hat sich die Serie für mich zu sehr abgenutzt. Es ist bei mir kein Punkt mehr da wo ich mir sage: Ich muß mir jetzt die Folgen unbedingt anschauen. Weiß auch nicht.
Denke mal man hat die Serie überspannt. Sowohl von der Dauer her wie auch inhaltlich aufgrund fehlender Kreativität.

Auch der dauernde Wechsel der Showrunner hat der Serie wohl auch nicht gut getan-

Und bei Fear TWD denke ich einfach nur WTF ? Was soll das ? War einfach wohl nur um auf den Hype-Zug von TWD schnell mit aufzuspringen. Aber meinerseits 0 Interesse.


----------



## Pherim (10. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sag ja Teil 2 ok. Aber jetzt schon von 4 weiteren Teilen schwadronieren ? Ich weiß nicht. Hoffentlich erscheinen die Teile auch in 3D.



Wäre sehr seltsam wenn es nicht so wäre... aber mal sehen, der 3D-Hype ist ja weitgehend vorbei und in den meisten Filmen ist es schlichtweg nicht besonders spektakulär. Bis heute kommt in der Hinsicht ja praktisch kein anderer Film an den ersten Avatar ran, außer ein paar Animationsfilmen vielleicht. Die lange Vorbereitungszeit wurde meines Wissens auch schon mal damit begründet, dass sie wieder komplett neue Techniken erfinden um die Filme noch besser zu realisieren.

Aber dass sie jetzt von vier Filmen sprechen, liegt daran, dass sie die alle am Stück drehen und produzieren. Offenbar erhofft man sich dadurch Kosteneinsparungen. Naja, zuerst ging es glaub ich los dass zwei Filme am Stück gedreht werden sollten, die um 2015 erscheinen sollen. Dann waren es drei, und 2017. Jetzt sind wir bei vier und 2020. Also dürfen wir uns wohl auf die erste von fünf Fortsetzungen 2024 freuen.


----------

